# missing points



## amtrakwolverine (Jan 1, 2009)

Ok it says my points balance is 250. that's for the first portion of the Boston trip from roy to bos. but i didn't get points for the return which was multi city which was bos-cus-cus-roy. now double points for 115 is 230 but i got 250 so i only got 20 points for the return ? there not rail points yet sense i don't get those till after the ticket is lifted. did i get ripped off.


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 1, 2009)

Did you just sign up for AGR? If so, the 250 points may be for choosing to receive an e-statement. (You get 250 points for that choice.) If that is the case, your trips did not post yet.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Jan 1, 2009)

i signed up about a couple months ago.


----------



## AlanB (Jan 2, 2009)

When you sign in to your account, click on My Transactions and it should tell you exactly why you earned 250 points. If it's for the E-Statement it will say Bonus. But you don't earn points for your trip until you actually take the trip and hand in the tickets to the conductor. Now if you got the Chase AGR Credit card, then you would also earn points for buying the tickets if you used the credit card to buy them.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Jan 2, 2009)

it doesn't say.


----------



## AlanB (Jan 2, 2009)

It has to say something, "Bonus" at least.


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 2, 2009)

KISS_ALIVE said:


> i signed up about *a couple months ago*.


Are you receiving the e-statements? :huh: (I still think the 250 points are the 250 points you get for signing up to receive e-statements.) Are there any other trips posted? :huh: Or maybe, did you refer somebody else to AGR? :huh: (I think you also get 250 points for that.)


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Jan 28, 2009)

ok it says oct 8 email statement bonus. i thought points for spending the money showed up right away. but sense i did 2 bookings and got 2 emails shouldn't i get 2 email statement bonuses


----------



## AlanB (Jan 28, 2009)

No, the bonus is because you choose to get your AGR statements sent to you by email, rather than the US Postal service. It's a one time bonus for selecting that option, and it has nothing to do with how many reservations you may or may not have made.


----------

